# Freaking out in early pregnancy



## JASMAK

I am six weeks along and every little symptom is being over analyzed by me. It is driving me nuts. I can't wait for the scan on the 15th.:wacko:


----------



## lauralora

Ahh i no how u feel

im almost 16 weeks and i still freak out! im a constant knicker checker lol and totally over anaylise every peice of tissue when i wipe. it drives me crazy aswell 

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I feel the exact same way!
I went to the OB nurse today to my family history. She said given my recent MC and the fact that i had spotting the day i found i was preggo (this time) she decided to move up my scan. Thank God! Because i feel like i am over analyzing EVERYTHING! LauraLora, you said it well.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

lauralora said:


> im a constant knicker checker lol xx

Sadly, Im right there with ya. I'm almost twelve weeks and still check when I wipe, when ever I use the bathroom, everything. Its bad. Lol my doctor prescribed me with Prometrium [[progestrone]] As that could be why I had the missed miscarriage last round. Its so ahrd to take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## NZBeth

I'm right with you all. I had two miscarriages last year (12.5 weeks with twin boys and 7.5 weeks) after two pretty normal pregnancies. I'm now nearly 17 weeks and this pregnancy has been one big stress from day one! After all the usual early pregnancy worries after previous losses, at 11 weeks I had a big bleed and was diagnosed with a very large subchorionic haemorrage and given only a 50/50 chance of keeping my baby. A scan a couple of weeks later showed it was resolving but still large and my midwife said my chances had increased significantly. However I am still having little (brown) bleeds every 2-3 days and am on constant toilet paper watch! As long as it stays browm I know it is old blood working its way out, but I am so scared of it turning red again. I started feeling little movements very early this time (13.5 weeks) and now get really paranoid if I don't feel anything for a day even though I know it is still early days to be feeling anything and it could easily be due to baby's position or many other reasons I don't always feel movement.

I'm so glad this forum is here now as it is difficult to post about some of this stuff on the other forums where people don't necessarily have the same worries. I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow so should be able to hear the heartbeat again which will be extremely reassuring, then I can book in my 20 week appt and really hope this haemorrage has shrunk significantly and hopefully also find out the sex of my baby.

Sticky baby vibes and baby dust to all...


----------



## bky

I'm still freaked out constantly too. I haven't had any bleeds or bad cramping or anything, but I don't trust my body as there were 0 signs anything was wrong last time. I spend a lot of time trying not to think about it. :(
I thought it would get easier after the 12 week scan (probably held my breath the whole way there), but it's just a different worry now.
16+ week checkup next week and I'm trying not to worry too much.


----------



## mizzk

I feel the same way hun! I don't know how far along i am yet and ive been trying all morning to ring in to make my 1st midwife appoint with the antinatal booking clinic but apparantly the girl hasnt brought some book in yet so i cant make it! Really stressed out cause i had been having irregular periods before i found out i was preg and now its just brown spotting! I wish they would hurry their asses up so i know whats going on! Plus i have a bad cold and the doc says i can't take anything for it.
Im a bit of a symptom stress head today! Keep touching my sore boobs to see if they are still sore and looking at my preg tests to see the lines! Help me god lol xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I am super paranoid too hun. I am around 5/6 weeks and had a bleed yesterday so waiting for an emergency scan. I enjoyed my pregnancy so much with Edan but this time I am nervous all the time, expecting it to go wrong. I feel like my PMA is shot, and I am just expecting the worst all the time.


----------



## BrookieG

Drazic<3 said:


> I feel like my PMA is shot, and I am just expecting the worst all the time.

I coulda wrote this today im having a really low day today. Ive had weird kinda achy type pains in my tummy today, girls at work think im ready to have a bump stretch coz im dead emotional today too n apparantly it goes hand in hand...ive spent all day however being convinced something is wrong with Bubs. after my 12 week scan i was full of pma now with it seeming like a lifetime away until the 20 week scan n still no word of a 16 week check with the midwife i kinda feel alone n that something has gone wrong :(

Just as an aside i think adding this board was a truly fantastci idea! I sometimes feel guilty posting my worries n true feelings on the trimester boards...hate bringing down or worrying other women who havent suffered a loss x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies first I want to say Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months!:thumbup:

I totally understand where you're all coming from. This will be the 4th time in a calendar year that I have been pg. I probably wont be relaxed about this pregnancy until I reach viability. I had a mmc at 15w+5d and thought that I would die then, but went on to have two additional early mc and now pg and everything seems to be going well. I got to see the little one yesterday and heard such a strong heartbeat of 169 so like you all very cautious but excited as well. I am also a knicker checker, Dr has me on progesterone suppositories and a low dose baby aspirin daily but from what he sees we're well on our way. I will be getting a scan about every 2wks for a while just to see how things are progressing.

Just wanted to say love this thread great to be able to put our fears here and not freak out the first time first Tri ladies!


----------



## Widger

We can all be worriers together. I know what you mean about posting your fears in trimester boards, I always felt (particularly in 1st trimester) that I was putting a downer on everything by explaining why I was extra cautious/paranoid about things going wrong etc. 

Seriously, I spent all my time TTC acting like a complete basketcase and 3 mcs down doesn't make me less of a basketcase..... I actually don't know what you could call me now :rofl:

Today I told the kids in my class I had a baby in my tummy (I couldn't hide it any longer) and just before I was telling them I thought, arrghhh have I felt my little one kick this morning? Typical that my little one has been ultra quiet too arrghhhhh see - basketcase x 10 is back.

:hugs: and :dust: to all. We will get there and having this forum for us all to discuss our worries is just fantastic.

PMA!!!!

* By the way, I had spotting all through 1st trimester and I am half way so it doesn't necessarily mean anything wrong :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

Yay Widger! I bet the kids were just thrilled for you!


----------



## JadeyB

xforuiholdonx said:


> lauralora said:
> 
> 
> im a constant knicker checker lol xx
> 
> Sadly, Im right there with ya. I'm almost twelve weeks and still check when I wipe, when ever I use the bathroom, everything. Its bad. Lol my doctor prescribed me with Prometrium [[progestrone]] As that could be why I had the missed miscarriage last round. Its so ahrd to take a deep breath and relax.Click to expand...

Sadly, I'm with you girls too. I'm 16 weeks, I'm more at risk of 2nd trimester miscarriage so just entering my risk period now. I check my knickers everytime I go to the toilet. With me I'm looking out for fluid, as my waters broke prematurely at 23 1/2 weeks. I'm on progesterone too, but to help prevent early labour. Do you mind if I ask how long you will be taking your progesterone for?? A friend of mine is taking it for the same reasons as you and she's scared to stop. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Just wanted to tell you girls how my scan went.
it was def. reassuring to say the least!
The baby is measuring right on 7 weeks (perfect match with my Ov. date). Babys heartbeat is strong and beating at 139bpm and everything is looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Widger

Fab news Guppy :happydance:

Jasmak - the kids were so sweet actually... bless them


----------



## Smiler13

Hi ladies,

Congratulations Jasmak and thank you very much for starting this thread. So glad they have set up this section. 

I am 4-5 weeks after four early losses and am terrified. Am taking progesterone (for dicky ovaries that don't seem to do well after ovulation) and low-dose heparin (not for blood clotting but to help with implantation) . This is my first time with heparin. If I get to six weeks, which seems an age away, will go for a scan at my local EPU. Doing home tests every few days to see if they get darker, was pleased this week to get the right timescale on a clearblue digital, but really scared that the next tests (tomorrow) will be faint or negative (this has happened to me twice before at this stage). 

Am also freaking out about lack of symptoms. Am tired, but no more so than normal (my almost-two-year-old doesn't sleep well), and feel a bit weird, but that's about it. Never thought I'd be desperate for morning sickness!

Hoping for good things for all of us.


----------



## Smiler13

JadeyB, sorry you have been through that, must be a worrying time for you, hope we can help a little with some moral/virtual support.

Sometimes progesterone is just prescribed for the first 12 weeks to help out the ovaries for people like me with a history of early losses, as after that time the placenta takes over hormone production. But don't know much about it after that stage am afraid.

CUSunshine, glad the scan was good and you saw a lovely heartbeat.


----------



## Smiler13

Ooh and guppy too, another good scan, yay.


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls, i just want to say (that so far) i have barely had any symptoms! Sure i've had a couple but i def. havn't had any MS or the more dramatic symtpoms. And thus far i have 'confirmation' that baby is okay (though its still early). My point is, that even if you dont have many symptoms try not to let that worry you. I know easier said than done. But every pregnancy is different and there are many woman out there who dont get loads of symptoms and their babies go full term :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Ditto - same as guppy.

I am 20 weeks pregnant now and did not feel pregnant until I felt my first movements. Seriously, apart from being tired during 1st trimester and my boobs growing I have felt brilliant the whole time. Just the spotting that freaked me out all through 1st trimester.

xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know it can be nerve racking, just relax everything will be OK... I'm waiting to find out if I'm Prego, so I feel for ya all... Congrats to all new mommies, its going to be an exciting 9 months... Yay....


----------



## Smiler13

Thanks ladies.

Widger, re. the baby deciding not to move when you told the schoolkids about the baby, I found that my daughter would move much less when I was at work, think was because I was busy at work at the time and quite hyped-up when I was in the office. My bump was more tense and didn't feel her as well. I would go to the ladies and sit there quietly and wait for her to move, sometimes I got quite anxious but she always kicked in the end. You won't have that option though as assuming that teachers can't leave the classroom too often!


----------

